# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  SQL server 2008 - Database Backup and Restore - using Network IP

## santhya

Hi,

I having a problem in backup and restore, kindly anybody help me, by giving your suggestion.

I maintaining 2 server , 1 - Production server , 2 - Backup server
i want to take a backup from production server, and that file want to store in backup server directory.

For eg, my production server having a TEST as database, the regular backup handling in same system by 
here i used production server ip.
BACKUP DATABASE [Test] TO 
DISK = '\\xx.xx.xx.xx\D$\TEST.BAK' 
WITH NOFORMAT, NOINIT

if i give a backup server ip, means it throwing an error that,

Cannot open backup device '\\xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx\E$\BACKUP\Test.BAK'. Operating system error 1326(Logon failure: unknown user name or bad password.).


Kindly provide me a solution :Confused:

----------


## rmiao

Sql service account needs write permission in folder \\xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx\E$\BACKUP .

----------


## santhya

can u able to tell me that, how to give the permission.

----------


## rmiao

Need start sql services with domain account, and ask your win admin grant older permission to that domain account.

----------

